# Adobe Lightroom 2 - How To Adjust Color Without Affecting Other Areas?



## artsiimages (Jan 3, 2009)

I have *Adobe Lightroom 2*. I would like to adjust colors, _for example_: make a sky an unreal magical blue without affecting other blue areas of the photo like a blue shirt. 

If I take a photo of someone (_white person_) in front of a brick building and I want to bring out the red in the bricks, without bringing out the red in the skin tones... how can I do this? 

I've heard of a program called "*Lollipop*" where you can adjust colors like Lightroom does and erase the adjustments from areas you did not want changes. I was wondering if *Lightroom* could do the same thing.

Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## s061aew (Jan 4, 2009)

artsiimages said:


> I have *Adobe Lightroom 2*. I would like to adjust colors, _for example_: make a sky an unreal magical blue without affecting other blue areas of the photo like a blue shirt.
> 
> If I take a photo of someone (_white person_) in front of a brick building and I want to bring out the red in the bricks, without bringing out the red in the skin tones... how can I do this?
> 
> ...


 
I do not know the answer to your question but i DO KNOW that youtube has video tutorials that answer every question I have EVER had. Type in the question and hundreds of tutorials pop up. I have photoshop and the way it is in the program is you only select the color you want to increase with the smart tool, and it looks like you have cut them out with dotted lines and nothing else in the pic, even the same color is altered unless it is selected.


----------

